# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  FreeBSD & Rl0: watchdog timeout[FINALLY SOLVE]

## nikolas_350

Θέλοντας να δοκιμάσω το freenas έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση σε τρία μηχανάκια.
Σε ένα P4 και σε ένα ρημάδορήμαθο K6 όλα έχουν καλός.
Σε ένα Piii που θα με βόλευε τελικά να τρέξει μου βγάζει το εξής πρόβλημα.


```
Rl0: watchdog timeout
```

Και ενώ κάνω assign interface & set lan ip address, δεν δουλεύει η κάρτα δικτυού (δεν κάνει ping).
Αν κατά την διάρκεια του φορτώματος επιλέξω 3) save mode , η κάρτα έχει κανονικά επικοινωνία.
Στο google βρήκα κάτι αναφορές για bus mastering στην mobo και μια σημείωση για της γενικές nic 



> NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs !


Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα προς τα πού να ψαχτώ;

----------


## nikolas_350

Έβαλα και askazia που έχει τον ίδιο loader.
Του πέταξα και 4 κάρτες πάνω μπας και του κάτσει καμιά αλλά με φλόμωσε στα 


```
rl0 : watchdog timeout 
rl1 : watchdog timeout
rl2 : watchdog timeout
rl3 : watchdog timeout
```

Από πείσμα του άφησα μια nic στην τελευταία pci που την μοιράζετε με isa ( που σίγουρα δεν είναι bus mastering) και με ένα puppy έπαιξε απροβλημάτιστα (εντάξει άλλο bsd άλλο linux).
Δεν έχω και καμία άλλη κάρτα διαφορετικής υλοποίησης από rtl 8139 να δοκιμάσω.
Να ξήλωνα μια διπλή intel που έχω στον router για δοκιμή;

----------


## acoul

> Σε ένα Piii που θα με βόλευε τελικά να τρέξει μου βγάζει το εξής πρόβλημα.


τι north/south bridge έχει αυτό το mobo? αν είναι Via μπορείς να το σουτάρεις από τώρα !!

----------


## nikolas_350

Μάγος είσαι;  :: 
Σε save mode όμως γιατί παίζει; Τι παραπάνω (δεν) φορτώνει  ::

----------


## acoul

το συγκεκριμένο chipset νομίζω το λέγανε apollo pro 133 είχε διάφορα προβλήματα με dma/irq. σε linux που το είχα παιδέψει και εγώ αλλά και άλλοι πολύ πιο μπροστά δεν είχε βρεθεί άκρη.

----------


## nikolas_350

Και ούτε εγώ θα την ψάξω.
Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Απορώ πως έχετε πρόβλημα με το apollo via pro 133... Έχω φτιάξει media PC με τέτοιο motherboard και [email protected] και παίζει κανονικότατα ενώ πριν λειτουργούσε για χρόνια ως ταρατσοserver.

----------


## nikolas_350

Το συγκεκριμένο μηχανάκι έχει περάσει από τα σαλόνια με όλα τα παραθυρικά λειτουργικά και ανέβηκε στην ταράτσα με mikrotik χωρίς ποτέ να έχω πρόβλημα με τα interface & sd (που υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές και σε αυτό το forum)
Και αυτό με το οποίο το έχω αντικαταστήσει πάλι via Apollo pro είναι.

Όταν όμως παίζω με ένα os που δεν κατέχω και είναι “out of the box” είμαι με δεμένα τα χέρια. Από την στιγμή που η δημοφιλέστερη κάρτα δικτυού υποστηρίζεται από το bsd και οι ίδιες κάρτες δούλευαν σε άλλα pc με το ίδιο os και τους ίδιους δίσκου, μνήμες, cd κλπ.. αυτό που αλλάζει είναι το mobo.
Βρήκα και κάτι αναφορές για disable PnP στο bios αλλά δεν μου έκανε την χάρη ….
 ::  
Έχω ζαλιστεί, και στον ύπνο μου γαλάζιες οθόνες με άσπρο γράμματα βλέπω  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Τελικά δόθηκε λύση βάζοντας ΟΛΕΣ της irq σαν legasy isa και όχι το default pci /isa PnP.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δοκιμών συνέχεια…
Μετά από full install (Os space >128 MB) παρατήρησα ότι το ping time είναι μεγαλύτερο από 10 ms και η ταχύτητα μεταφοράς δεδομένων δεν ξεπερνούσε 6 mbps
Με το ταπεινό amd Κ6 -266 MHz (VIA APOLLO MPV3) είχα δει μέχρι και 31 mbps
Με λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα ότι αν η εγκατάσταση γίνει σαν embedded (Os space =64 MB) αποδίδει καλύτερα ~ 45 mbps
Ίσως προσπαθεί να φορτώσει κάποια παραπάνω generic device και προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει με κάποια irq ( που τα έχουμε απενεργοποιήσει) και χαλάει το σύνολο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Προστέθηκε και μια κάρτα pci to 1x ide 2x sata raid controller με chipset ali
Παραδόξος λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα.  ::

----------

